# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kush eshte Santa Claus ose ndryshe Plaku i Vitit te Ri?

## La_Lune

*Kush eshte Santa Claus ose ndryshe Plaku i Vitit te Ri?*

Mos ndoshta eshte Kristian?

Nuk besoj te jete plotesisht as nga ata..

Odin - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin


Folklori Gjerman eshte i mbushur me histori mbi zotin Odin,i cili cdo vite ne Yule,(25 Dhjetor)do te kete nje feste gjuetie.
Femijet do i mbushin cizmet e tyre me karrota,sheqer ose kashte poshte oxhakut per nder te cjapit fluturues te Odin (shpesh here te pershkruar si kal)..
Me pas Odin do i shperblej femijet per ushqimin e dhene me embelsira e dhurata per miresjelljen e tyre..
Ne Folklorin e hershem ne viset gjermane qarkullon nje histori rreth nje demoni  (ndonjehere haste me emrin St.Nikolla) i cili zbret nga oxhaku dhe masakron  femije.








Pra ne cdo krishlindje simbolikisht duke vendosur poshte oxhakut dhuratat me lart,i behet thirrje qe ne shtepi te hyj Odin ose Bathomet..

Far,Far,Far
Away up North

Keshtu qe..mereni me mend vete se ke po fusni ne shtepi  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xfiles

Po qe plaku vitit te ri nuk eshte kristian kjo dihet, nuk di qe kisha te kete pretenduar se eshte kristian.

----------


## La_Lune

Po c'jane Krishtlindjen pastaj? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Po c'jane Krishtlindjen pastaj?


fakti qe kultura popullore, te pakten ajo e huaj, lidh krishtlindjet me santa clauss kjo nuk do te thote qe kisha zyrtare e pranon kete si te vertete.

Per sa i perket krishtlindjeve,
krishtlindjet jane ne date 25 per nje arsye shume te mire,
dhe emrin e kane shume te sakte, Krisht-lindje, pra lindja e krishtit qe nuk mund te jete ne asnje date tjeter perveç 25 dhjetorit. Pse eshte kjo date eshte shpjeguar gjate e gjere ne kete forum per ata qe kane dasht me u nriçu.
problemi qendron , po krishti çfare eshte, nje njeri-zot qe vdiq ne kryq?
Krishti eshte Dielli, qe "vdes" me date 23(solstici i dimrit) dhe per 3 dite rri ne boten e pertejme, dhe ne diten e trete data 25 ringjallet ose rilind, kryqi perfaqeson 4 stinet. 

simbolet "I" dhe "X", jane inicialet e krishtit "Isus Xristos"(nuk e di me saktesi shqiptimin),
Po te mbivendosesh I dhe X do japi nje simbol te çuditshem, qe per çudi gjendet pikerisht ne qender te sheshit Shen Pjeter ne vatikan, pikerisht ne qendren e ketij simboli qendron Obeliksi (simbol diellor mashkullor).
Hija e ketij obeliksi gjate ekuinokseve kur dielli lind dhe perendon perkojne me krahet e I, kurse gjate solsticeve hija e diellit perkon me krahet e X.
Pra IX jane numrat e nje ore diellore, jo me kot te perdorura per te emeruar Krishtin, i cili nuk eshte asgje tjeter veç diellit, zotit te vetem dhe jetdhenes ne makrokozmos.

----------


## La_Lune

Santa Claus and other bringers of gifts

Santa Claus and Father Christmas

For many centuries Christmas has been a time for the giving and exchanging of gifts, especially between friends and family members. A number of Christian and legendary figures have been associated with both Christmas and the giving of gifts. Among these are Father Christmas, also known as Santa Claus, Saint Nicholas, Sinterklaas, the Christkind, Kris Kringle, Père Noël, Joulupukki, Babbo Natale, Weihnachtsmann, Saint Basil and Father Frost).

Marr nga Wikipedia.

----------


## xfiles

> Santa Claus and other bringers of gifts
> 
> Santa Claus and Father Christmas
> 
> For many centuries Christmas has been a time for the giving and exchanging of gifts, especially between friends and family members. A number of Christian and legendary figures have been associated with both Christmas and the giving of gifts. Among these are Father Christmas, also known as Santa Claus, Saint Nicholas, Sinterklaas, the Christkind, Kris Kringle, Père Noël, Joulupukki, Babbo Natale, Weihnachtsmann, Saint Basil and Father Frost).
> 
> Marr nga Wikipedia.


ka qene politike e kishes katolike sidomos qe te pershtase simbolet pagane me krishterimin. 

Ndonje orthodoks mund te na ndriçoje ne lidhje me çeshtjen, 
a pranon kisha ndonje lloj "babagjysh te vitit te ri"?
Nese jo, atehere i bie qe te jete thjesht pershtatje me arsye diplomatike e kishes katolike.

megjithate, nuk e shoh babagjyshin e vitit te ri si simbol te keq.
let people believe in him.

----------


## La_Lune

> fakti qe kultura popullore, te pakten ajo e huaj, lidh krishtlindjet me santa clauss kjo nuk do te thote qe kisha zyrtare e pranon kete si te vertete.
> 
> Per sa i perket krishtlindjeve,
> krishtlindjet jane ne date 25 per nje arsye shume te mire,
> dhe emrin e kane shume te sakte, Krisht-lindje, pra lindja e krishtit qe nuk mund te jete ne asnje date tjeter perveç 25 dhjetorit.
> problemi qendron , po krishti çfare eshte, nje njeri-zot qe vdiq ne kryq?
> Krishti eshte Dielli, kryqi perfaqeson 4 stinet.
> 
> simbolet "I" dhe "X", jane inicialet e krishtit "Isus Xristos"(nuk e di me saktesi shqiptimin),
> ...


Ke te drejte me lart..po pervec krishtit dhe horus ne ate date kane lindur dhe perendi te tjera sipas kulturave te tjera..me te njejtat karakterstika te tij..

----------


## La_Lune

Believe in him - Fluturon gomari?Fluturon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tulipanonero

Para ce ditesh pata bere pak a shume te njetin postim ku nga studime te bera flitet dhe per diten e lindjes te krishtit qe nuk perkon fare me daten 25 ....

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=118104

----------


## La_Lune

Nuk ka lidhje me kete teme tulipani..une dua te diskutoj jo mbi krishtin sesa mbi figuren e plakut te vitit te ri,i cili aksidentalisht lidhet me 25 dhjetorin dhe te ashtuquajturen krishtlindje..

Ti mund te me ndihmosh pak me ato simbolet ne krah te plakut te vitit te ri si psh: ujku,sorra,dhia,ujku...(forma qe marrin xhinet)

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk ka lidhje me kete teme tulipani..une dua te diskutoj jo mbi krishtin sesa mbi figuren e plakut te vitit te ri,i cili aksidentalisht lidhet me 25 dhjetorin dhe te ashtuquajturen krishtlindje..


pse thua aksidentalisht  :buzeqeshje: ,
nuk ka asgje aksidentale ketu, po te shihen faktet.
Folem qe ne fakt krishti eshte Dielli dhe data 25 eshte dita e pare kur dita nis te behet me e gjate se nata, pra Fillimi, fillimi real i vitit te ri. Jo me kot krishtlindjet jane aq afer vitit te ri, nefakt Krishtlindjet do duhet te ishin Viti i Ri, por per arsye kalendarike Dhjetori nuk perfundon me date 25 dhe ligjerisht viti i ri perfundon me fund te dhjetorit.
Ky ishte misteri i krishtlindjeve.
Po Santa Clauss, a nuk eshte njesoj si Babagjyshi i vitit te ri apo Babadimri shqiptar, pra plaku i vitit te ri, qe perfaqeson vitin e vjeter, prandaj edhe simbolizohet prej Plakut. 
Pra Kemi ne nje ane Santa Clauss si simbol te fundit te vitit, si simbol i te ftohtit dimeror dhe bardhesise se debores. Ne anen tjeter kemi krishtin, qe ne fakt paska shume lidhje me vitin e ri.
Atehere edhe pse Krishti dhe Santa Clauss jane dy simbole te ndryshme, jane te lidhur me te njejten ngjarje, ate te nderrimit te viteve.

Une nuk shoh asgje aksidentale ketu.


aksidentale eshte te mendosh qe krishti ka qene njeri real dhe te kerkosh ditelindjen e tij ne ndonje date tjeter, qe edhe sikur te kete ekzistuar realisht nje "krisht" askujt nuk i intereson.

----------


## xfiles

> Ti mund te me ndihmosh pak me ato simbolet ne krah te plakut te vitit te ri si psh: ujku,sorra,dhia,ujku...(forma qe marrin xhinet)


Ti do kishe qene shume e pershtatshme per gjueti shtrigash ne mesjete,

ujku, sorra, dhia dhe ujku(lol  :perqeshje: ) pse duhet patjeter t'i japesh nuanca te se keqes. Ujku eshte ujk, as i mire as i keq, e njejta gje me sorren dhe me dhine.

Kam degjuar dhe une nje histori jo shume te vjeter andej nga lumi i shkumbinit qe nje xhind kish marre formen e nje keçi(dhie).

Do doja te thoja se tek postimi i pare ke bere pak lemsh gjerat, 
jo se nuk ka te verteta aty, por Zoti Pan(qe simbolizohet me koke dhie, me briret e pushtetit) nuk ka lidhje me santa klauss. Pan ka nje vend te caktuar dhe shume te qarte ne folklorin e evropes veriore, ate te zotit te pyllit, te dijes materiale (te kujton gje fjala pan-ik), frika qe te fut zoti Pan.

----------


## La_Lune

> pse thua aksidentalisht ,
> nuk ka asgje aksidentale ketu, po te shihen faktet.
> Folem qe ne fakt krishti eshte Dielli dhe data 25 eshte dita e pare kur dita nis te behet me e gjate se nata, pra Fillimi, fillimi real i vitit te ri. Jo me kot krishtlindjet jane aq afer vitit te ri, nefakt Krishtlindjet do duhet te ishin Viti i Ri, por per arsye kalendarike Dhjetori nuk perfundon me date 25 dhe ligjerisht viti i ri perfundon me fund te dhjetorit.
> Ky ishte misteri i krishtlindjeve.
> Po Santa Clauss, a nuk eshte njesoj si Babagjyshi i vitit te ri apo Babadimri shqiptar, pra plaku i vitit te ri, qe perfaqeson vitin e vjeter, prandaj edhe simbolizohet prej Plakut. 
> Pra Kemi ne nje ane Santa Clauss si simbol te fundit te vitit, si simbol i te ftohtit dimeror dhe bardhesise se debores. Ne anen tjeter kemi krishtin, qe ne fakt paska shume lidhje me vitin e ri.
> Atehere edhe pse Krishti dhe Santa Clauss jane dy simbole te ndryshme, jane te lidhur me te njejten ngjarje, ate te nderrimit te viteve.
> 
> Une nuk shoh asgje aksidentale ketu.
> ...


Llogjikisht nuk i lidh te dy...edhe si figura po ashtu,sa per daten mendoj se eshte akoma me jashte orbite si ide ne lidhje me krishtin..(diskutim tjeter ky)

Si perfundim eshte apo jo feste fetare kjo gje apo astronomike? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## xfiles

> Si perfundim eshte apo jo feste fetare kjo gje apo astronomike?


La Lyn, La lyn, ke ski pase, zhe sui tre dezole,
kur do ta kuptosh qe astronomia me fene jane motra, ne mos me thene qe astronomia eshte nena apo gjyshja e fese. astrologet me te medhenj, magjistaret me autoritar, i gjen te gjithe atje, ne krye te kishes...

----------


## La_Lune

Ui..Ui (Po dolem jashte teme fare lol)

Ne krye e di,po jo ta hame djathin per gjize apo anasjelltas  :ngerdheshje:  M'kuptooo?

Ndonje kristian ka ndonje version te kesaj feste?

Santa Clauss = Bathomet..?!

----------


## xfiles

> Ui..Ui (Po dolem jashte teme fare lol)
> 
> Ne krye e di,po jo ta hame djathin per gjize apo anasjelltas  M'kuptooo?
> 
> Ndonje kristian ka ndonje version te kesaj feste?
> 
> Santa Clauss = Bathomet..?!


mos prit ndonje pergjigje te sakte as nga kristianet as nga muslimanet.
Ne fakt nuk e kam te qarte se ça eshte Bathomet prandaj nuk di te pergjigjem  :buzeqeshje: .

Do ishte me mire qe ti ta kerkoje te verteten (sepse potencialin e ke) jo per te mbrojtur fene tende ose per te "sulmuar" fene e tjetrit, por thjesht per veten tende. Po dita do vij qe do behesh dhe ti qafire  :Lulja3: .

ty e' tremend'. la lyn
zhe sui le sol

lol, e thaj frengjishten.

----------


## La_Lune

Potencialin e kam shfrytezuar me kohe per veten time..dhe ndihem mire deri aty ku kam arritur por jo si qafire ne fakt por duke qene me open minded ndaj cdo fenomeni..ndersa besimi thjesht mi ka lehtesuar shume gjera...nejse free choices  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per ujkun dhe panikun  :buzeqeshje: 

Duhet te degjosh eksperiencat qe tregojne ato qe jetojne ne fshat sesi i hipnotizon dhelpra pulat apo ujku kur zbret poshte...me verte pse uleret ujku kur sheh henen e plote njehere?lol (Pa pergjigje ..se ashtu i vjen)lol

Hehe..sa shume di ti.. :Lulja3: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20SWz2Gf_BY

----------


## Force-Intruder

Fillimisht me pelqen se si La_Lune i ruan argumentat e veta edhe nuk i harxhone te gjitha ne fillim. Pret te angazhohet ne nje debat serioz qe ti zbrazi fisheket  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per daten... dihet.... pervec gjithe bijeve te perendive, dishepujve, te derguarve te zotit, zoterve qe jane festuar mijera vjet me pare, qe festohen, e qe do te festohen....
...per krishtlindje lind edhe Dielli... 
SOLSTICI I DIMRIT...

Sa per supozimet qe ben La Lune mund te jene te gjitha te verteta, sic mund te kete nje histori tjeter alternative po aq te vertete...

----------


## xfiles

Duhet ta pranoj qe besimi jo i verber qe ke ti eshte bekim, sepse realisht te lehteson shume, por dhe une e bera zgjedhjen, nuk ka me kthim mbrapa, damned forever in the lust for knowledge.

----------


## gloreta

me fal qe postoj ketu por edhe une kam nostalgjine time kur isha femije.
Mendoja se Santa klausi do ulej me sliten e tij ne catine e shtepise sime dhe do hynte nga oxhaku edhe pse ishte shume i vockel, do na sillte dhurata te ndryshme dhe llastiqe. :ngerdheshje: 

Ashtu prit e prit cdo vit nuk mora gje dhe thashe a ekziston ky Plaku :sarkastik:

----------

